# Expression of Interest - SkillSelect



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

I am successful in filling almost 75% of the EOI and having doubts about 25%, which I would like to get it clarified from you.

My details: I have 65 points (7 band IELTS + ACS recognized 5 years experience + 31 years of current age + AQF Bachelor degree with Major in computing).

Question 1: I wanted to apply for Independent category, but CAN I or SHOULD I apply for multiple visa types? Can you please explain as much as possible on this. I have doubts like the following: Should I select employee sponsored only if I already have a job offer? or is it something like, a way to express my desire for an employer to sponsor me? Secondly, If I select both Independent and State/Territory/Regional and if I get an invitation from State/Territory/Regional can I ignore them and go ahead with Independent. Basically how does this whole thing work?

Question 2: 
1) Family members: Are they any family members the client would like to include in a future application? Yes (I want to take my wife and infant son)
2) How many family members? 2 (assuming wife + son = 2)
3) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? Yes (assuming wife will travel along with me)
Are my above answers correct?
How can my include my father, mother and unmarried sister?

Question 3: 
1) Regarding educational qualifications, I assume I will have to enter details from secondary education till highest degree. I have studied subjects like Maths, Science, Social, English and a regional language. So what should I write in the field "Course name"?
2) What should I write for "Campus"? Is the name of the City/place where I did the course?
3) I have in my certificates only month and year of starting and completing, so how do I take care of day in dd/mm/yyyy?
4) Does secondary level mean 10th standard or it includes 8th, 9th and 10th? Because I have a certificate from government only for 10th standard.
5) I have done my highest degree as "Bachelors in Computer Science and Engineering" and ACS has classified it as AQF Bachelor degree with Major in computing. So should I call the category of degree as "Others" or consider it as "Science"? 

Question 4: Skill assessment: Nominated occupation?
ACS has approved me for "261313 (Software Engineer ) of ANZSCO Code". So what exactly should I write, only the code or only name or code + name.


I know the list of questions is huge, but I am sure many would be benefited if you answer all my questions.

Thanks and Best Regards,
-Sandeep


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sandeep, 

so many questions . Well, anyway: 

1.) You can submit multiple EOIs but your whole account will be suspended if you receive an invite. So, if you receive a 190 visa invite but were secretly hoping for a 189, you'll have to wait until the 190 invite expires after 60 days. For that reason I would not recommend submitting 2 EOIs. If you are fine with either a 190 or 189, go ahead an submit two . 

2.) All correct except 3 - No. Because you want to include them straightaway and not in a future application. 

3-1.) Ummm, what was your study program called? Or your school specialisation? You don't have to list all subjects you took.... 
3-2.) Some universities are spread over multiple locations (= campuses). Just enter the city, if your university/college only has one. 
3-3.) Put in the first day of the month, I guess? 
3-4.) I don't know the Indian education system, so no idea. I only entered education from my bachelor degree onwards and it was fine.
3.5.) "Science"

4.) Isn't there a drop-down box to select it? Either 261313 or "Software Engineer" should be fine.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

1) You can include multiple. Selecting 189 and 190 both is common. Wherever you get invitation first - go ahead with that. With invitation, EOI goes into suspended state hence receiving another application is n/a. But again, selecting any other type like employer nomination has to have the nomination beforehand - not other way around.

2) Yes, correct answer. For adding parents, you can do in visa application but you have to show them that they are dependent and staying with you. I am not sure about sister.

3) At EOI, only grads and post grads. Other educations are to be declared in eVisa.

4) You have not tried writing hence you are asking this  - that field is autopopulated - start typing your job code and the system will automatically fill the rest.


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

mainak said:


> 4) You have not tried writing hence you are asking this  - that field is autopopulated - start typing your job code and the system will automatically fill the rest.


Wow, This was a nice observation  But I I entered extremely fast and hence it did not poped up. Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

espresso said:


> 1.) You can submit multiple EOIs ...
> 
> 2.) All correct except 3 - No. Because you want to include them straightaway and not in a future application.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> so many questions . Well, anyway:
> 
> ...


1) Well, I get it now. But any expert opinion on which visa is more flexible + value added. I understand that it depends on individual needs, but generally speaking which one would you choose. I do not want to be tied up to a region, as I am not sure if I can secure a job in a stipulated time within that region. But what are the advantages and disadvantages of the visa?

2) If that answer to 3rd question is NO, then the answer to 1st question must also be NO as far as I understand, bcoz even the 1st question is asking about "future applicants". Please suggest.

3)Ok understood. One final question regarding education, do I need to enter the name of the college under "Institution name" or the University name. To give you a background about Indian education system, there can be multiple colleges offering courses but all of them fall under a common university. Having said that, what is the correct way to interpret "Institution name"? Is it College name or University name?

A new question, but most important. 
1) Once I get a initial entry request to land into Australia, can I just enter and leave immediately? Because I am not planning to migrate immediately as I love my current job. All I want is to just get the stamping for now and come back. So my question is, HOW LONG DO I NEED TO STAY IN AUSTRALIA once I make an initial entry, before I can fly back. This is important becoz my employer many not grant me more than 3 to 4 days of vacation


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

sandeepsastry said:


> espresso said:
> 
> 
> > 1.) You can submit multiple EOIs ...
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

*Regarding question 2: *You can change your mind about that (i.e. including or not including family) at any point, even _during visa processing_ for a 189/190 visa. And yes, you are correct - since it's the EOI you should probably either consistently tick 3x "YES" or 2x "NO" as _prgeek001_ did. 

You only need to enter Australia to validate your visa. You can hop on the next plane home on the same day if you want although most applicants combine it with a short holiday.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

espresso said:


> *Regarding question 2: *You can change your mind about that (i.e. including or not including family) at any point, even _during visa processing_ for a 189/190 visa. And yes, you are correct - since it's the EOI you should probably either consistently tick 3x "YES" or 2x "NO" as _prgeek001_ did.
> 
> You only need to enter Australia to validate your visa. You can hop on the next plane home on the same day if you want although most applicants combine it with a short holiday.


Thanks for clarification but what is the right way to do it. I am also including my spouse and son in same application. Do we need to put yes on the point 3 which sandeep referred ??.
Dont want any problems in future for spouse and wife..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

sandeepsastry said:


> espresso said:
> 
> 
> > 1.) You can submit multiple EOIs ...
> ...


----------



## Abbasids (Jul 3, 2014)

*Help required*

Hi All, 

I want some expert opinion regarding submitting multiple EOIs for same visa class 190 but for different states - SA and NSW. 

I have already applied for State nomination of SA using one EOI . Now my occupation also appears in the list of NSW , so I intend to apply for that , while waiting for response from SA, a bit complicated , isnt it? 

Please share your expert opinions and let me know if there is any work around available .

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## loks26 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi people, I am new to this forum. Need your help. I have 2 years and 1 month experience in the same company. Out of this, 2 years is not accepted by ACS and only 1 month is accepted.

How do I fill this in EOI? Should I make 2 entries for the same company? 1 with 2 years of irrelevant experience and 1 entry with 1 month of relevant experience?

Please help.


----------



## kwaustralia (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi All, 

I read the queries here and answers. 
Need some clarification if someone can help:-
== 
>> My ACS result only talks about my Certification considered as a Diploma 

"Your ----- completed November 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing."

> Now do i need to mention my B.Tech in my Education file filling up EOI?
> What do you i choose in Education? A Bachelor's or a Diploma 
> Since, it says comparable to AQF diploma what option should i choose in the drop down, only diploma or AQF certificate?
> Will i have to say, Yes to Valid education in Australia?

Australian study requirement
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test? NO
Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

Not sure if it should be yes or no in both of them 



Education History 
Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level Yes
and above? YES 

Diploma 



Please suggest, i see cut off is going as 70 , i only score 60 points as per my calculation and EOI 

English - Superior - 20 
Age - 31 - 30
Diploma - 10 

They have not even considered my education as Engineering, and my Experience also they have reduced 5.5 yrs, only considering after 2015

Should i file ACS again?


----------

